# Getting so big!!!!



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

My babies are getting so big..... Bentley is nearly as big as Amber 

My baby boy :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:










































My Beautiful Girl :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:










































And a few together......


















Sorry, lots of pics xXx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

What beautiful kitties & lovely to see a ginger girl - so rare!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Is Bentley a Maine Coon?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Is Bentley a Maine Coon?


I got Bentley from a cat rescue, so I am not sure. I have been wondering my self if he was Maine Coon. He does seem to have that look about him.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous duo :001_wub::001_wub:  

 Bentley has grown sooo much  he'll be overtaking Amber soon enough  and he's not even 5 months old yet  think he's going to be a big boy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_lovely pictures of both your fur babies._


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Gorgeous cats ........a credit to you .............Chris


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i recognise the little girl of yours by that pink nose, so unusual


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

They're both going into my catnapping swag 
|
|
|
\/


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

CatPatrol said:


> They're both going into my catnapping swag
> |
> |
> |
> \/


 _i think your swag bag must be over flowing with cats you have catnapped hahahahahaha,:thumbup:,:scared:,_


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Awww such cuties!! 
They are both beautiful!! 

can I ask where did you get the name Bentley from??


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> Awww such cuties!!
> They are both beautiful!!
> 
> can I ask where did you get the name Bentley from??


I did a search for black cats and Bentley was on the list.

I really like it and I think it quite suits him.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i think your swag bag must be over flowing with cats you have catnapped hahahahahaha,:thumbup:,:scared:,_


I'm getting a new catnapping swag soon :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Amber is Soooooo beautiful with that perfect pink nose! 
Bu Bentley brings out all my catnapping tendencies....my kind of cat!


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

you have the most beautiful cats! i kept looking thinking which one was cuter (i know im bad) but i could not decide!

they are both beautiful in different ways!

amber is such a pretty girl! i love her pink nose , bentley is so cute i want to nick them both!

jo i agree bentley looks like he may have some m.c in him somewhere... maybe not but he has very strong features  handsome boy! x


----------

